# Otzi the shoe store rescue



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

Our dearest Otzi came to us on a cold rainy day. She was found on the side of the road by a friend of my coworker. She was so tiny, only a week or two old! She was still being bottle fed so my coworker asked if she could bring her in to work with her. She soon become loved by all of us at the shoe store. The customers loved her as well, they would come in as they walked by just to see her.








She lived with my coworker (as she was her kitty) and was so full of love and life. She loved her doggie playmate and they played and played and loved and bathed each other every day.








She was only ten weeks old when we lost her to an unfortunate accident. My coworker went to take a shower and came down stairs to see Otzi in a corner, covered in blood. They rushed her to the emergency vet only to find it was too late. My coworker's girlfriend said that she knew the exact moment it happened. It was in the car on the way to the vet, she said she felt her take her last breath and just knew.
The vet said it looking like the dog was a little rough with her. She said it looked like he snapped at her just right. 
It's really sad because we know he didn't mean to do it. He loved her. He sits next to her cat tree all day and when my coworker comes home from work he runs around her looking in her arms trying to find Otzi. He runs around sniffing under the couch and when he can't find her he looks sad and lays down in front of her cat tree. He doesn't understand what happened and why his friend is gone.
Needless to say it's been a hard couple of weeks at work. Customers coming in and asking where she is... just being there is hard having had her running around and chasing our feet as we worked for the past couple of months... She lived a short life, but I don't think there was a happier or more loved kitten in the entire world! She will be missed greatly!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry, it is so painful to lose a kitty so young. Rip sweet Otzi


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sigh...so sorry to hear this...
Little Otzi, playing at the Bridge now
Rest in Peace little one.
Hugs


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

Have fun at the bridge little Otzi :heart

She was so very loved for her short time here and was such a beautiful kitten.


----------

